# Army Workboats



## Chrisjfarmer (Jun 13, 2005)

Has anyone got any information on a new class of workboat for the British Army

I have seen three of them WB41 Storm WB42 thought to be Diablo and WB43 thought to be Mistral all operating from Marchwood 

Regards
Chris


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Chris, I saw WB41 off Liverpool on 18/10/2007 and was told she was first of four being built by Warbeck Engineering at Bromborough (the former McTay yard).
Cheers
George


----------

